# Howdy. New Outback Owner.



## oldcop911 (Jun 22, 2009)

Hello All, I guess it's time to stop lurking about, as I just picked up a 2010 Outback 230RS from Holman last Friday.
Mostly it'll just be me and the dog, as I go prospecting for gold in Arizona several times a year, and it is just Wayy too quiet 
for my wife. Not enough shopping!! Anyway, this is the first Travel Trailer that I have ever owned. It's a big change from the cabover camper
that I had. Man have I got a lot to learn!!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Glad to have you with us.

If you'd like to meet some other Texas Outbackers, call the KOA in Fredericksburg and see if you can hook up with our rally in October!

Mark


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









Congrats on the new Outback. You're going to LOVE it.


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

Glad you're here, Mark. Congrats on the new TT!!


----------



## RLP14 (Jun 18, 2009)

mswalt said:


> Glad to have you with us.
> 
> If you'd like to meet some other Texas Outbackers, call the KOA in Fredericksburg and see if you can hook up with our rally in October!
> 
> Mark



WELCOME!!!!


Yea, meet us there and from what I hear, there should be plenty of shopping for your wife. LOL!!!

Helen


----------



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)

Welcome to a great community!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Welcome from one law enforcement family another


----------



## Texas Friends (Feb 12, 2006)

Welcome fellow Texan and Welcome to OUtbackers!!!

What part of Texas are you from?

Bryan


----------



## Cj45 (Jan 22, 2005)

Welcome! Enjoy the new Outback!


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

Welcome! Wishing you many happy times in your Outback!

If you ever hit it big on the gold thing...remember your friends who wished you well.


----------



## larry (Oct 19, 2004)

Welcome to Outbackers. We also dig for gold with our three grandkids, near Reid Gold Mine in North Carolina.


----------



## oldcop911 (Jun 22, 2009)

Thanks for the Welcome!!
I live just north of Houston in Spring, Texas.
Do most of my prospecting in Arizona, and occasionally New Mexico.
I go up into the Bradshaw Mountains, NW of Phoenix.
Never find much, but its all about the Journey, Right?


----------



## Texas Friends (Feb 12, 2006)

Come on out to our Texas Fall Rally in Fredricksburg! October 16, 17 & 18th

...and like someone stated earlier, lots of shopping in Fredricksburg for your wife!

Great chance to learn so much more about your Outback too!


----------

